# Jubilee R.I.P 25 June 2008



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

To the best friend ever
Thanks for the best 5 1/2 years ever......
we had some good times and some bad but you pulled us through.
I am so glad that you are no longger in pain.The thought of you seeing your family again makes us so happy
we will never forget you and cant wait to see you again when the time is right.
Run free wee girl,till we meet again..........................


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

R.I.P Sweet girl - go run free with your friends.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*RUN FREE OVER THE RAINBOW BRIDGE LITTLE ONE*


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

sad.... sorry for your lost...

hugs T_T


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry for your loss-but you have all 5 1/2 yrs of great memorys and she's always in your heart


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

RIP, sorry for your loss


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

sorry to read of your loss RIP Jubilee. run free over rainbow bridge sweet little girl. wizard1st remember all the good times you had togther.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

sorry for your loss,,,


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am sorry to hear of your loss.

RIP Jubilee.

Sue


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss, let the memories you shared together last forever!


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

So very, very sorry, words can never be enough.


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

Beautiful words  Just remember all the good times and she'll always be in your heart. I'm sure she's at peace now. Very sorry to hear of your loss.

xxx Joey


----------

